# Check out my new tattoo (:



## Wesche (Mar 19, 2011)

I have stoped posting photos here for a while, but if you want to see my recent work go to Wesche on deviantART 
On the other hand, here is my new tattoo, just it done yesterday.


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 19, 2011)

A bit more permanent than mine!
Just a silicone bracelet...

I like it!


----------



## Wesche (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol yes, I think mine lasts a bit more than yours


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 19, 2011)

Wesche said:


> Lol yes, I think mine lasts a bit more than yours


 Yup.  Better hope you don't tire of photography...if I do I just slip it off, yours...more difficult :lmao:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 19, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## shadylady (Mar 19, 2011)

Like!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2011)

lyonsroar said:


> A bit more permanent than mine!
> Just a silicone bracelet...
> 
> I like it!


 
Gotta love that classic NIKKOR lens aperture scale!!! f/16 in blue, f/11 in yellow, f/8 in red, f/5.6 and 2.8 and white, and f/4 in "Nikon f/4 green!" Where did you find that silicone bracelet? it's a perfect knock-off of the color-coded depth of field and aperture scales used on Nikon lenses up until the AiS series started hitting in the late 1970's! I want one!


----------



## lyonsroar (Mar 19, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Gotta love that classic NIKKOR lens aperture scale!!! f/16 in blue, f/11 in yellow, f/8 in red, f/5.6 and 2.8 and white, and f/4 in "Nikon f/4 green!" Where did you find that silicone bracelet? it's a perfect knock-off of the color-coded depth of field and aperture scales used on Nikon lenses up until the AiS series started hitting in the late 1970's! I want one!



Right here:
f/stop Dial Wristband - Now In Two Styles - Mac Create/Photographic.ly

I didn't know that the colors meant anything!  You learn something new everyday!


----------



## bluetibby1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Loving the tattoo man. Absolutely amzaing!!!


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it! I have aperture blades on my wrist.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 20, 2011)

that tattoo sucks........haha. j/k.  pretty cool.


----------

